# Precip. Chalk?



## B M W (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a recipe for Rhubarb wine that calls for Precip. Chalk. Is precip. chalk the same as calcium carbonate?


----------



## Bert (Feb 4, 2007)

They are used the same ..to lower acid level...I am not sure if they are equal... as one tsp. of each doing the same amount of change....


----------



## B M W (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Bert, I will use the acid tester and adjust accordingly.


----------

